
Codemoji – A fun tool to learn about ciphers - etherworks
https://learning.mozilla.org/codemoji/
======
dvcc
Unless I am missing something, this didn't really teach me anything? It's more
of a magical emoji black box.

On a sidenote, Codemoji broke my back button (:() and seems way over-animated
for a simple three box form.

~~~
etherworks
In the onboarding, you can see that the idea is to teach about the basics of
ciphers. ie "early ciphers shifted the letters of the alphabet". So this is
for lay users who haven't been exposed to the basics.

~~~
wingerlang
I think that sentence was the only clue to how it "kinda" works, and it is
gone quite quickly.

------
cyberferret
Be nice if they could incorporate this into a custom keyboard for iOS/Android
etc. so that people could send 'coded' messages in situ, rather than having to
resort to the website to encode/decode the text.

Nice way to introduce cipher techniques to younger people though.

------
ace_33
You should incorporate other cipher's with emojis as well, give the users more
options. That could be fun

------
qjighap
"Ciphers are math at work" and then gives a substitution cipher as an example.
This topic is challenging enough to explain without trying to explain the f(x)
-> y concept without a real need for it, but pretty picture right? I know I am
taking this too seriously.

------
hateeverything
whats with everything being dumbed down so hard like im being talked to like
an 8 year old

~~~
fabrice_d
Because you're just not the target, and that's fine.

According to [https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2016/06/28/meet-codemoji-
mozil...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2016/06/28/meet-codemoji-mozillas-new-
game-for-teaching-encryption-basics-with-emoji/) this is "a fun, educational
tool that introduces everyday Internet users to ciphers — the basic building
blocks of encryption — using emoji"

------
litzer
Baffling that an organization that regularly pioneers new web standards makes
my back button useless upon entering the website

~~~
userbinator
"Not all the pieces working together perfectly" is something that just seems
to happen whenever there are large organisations... I remember a few years ago
when Microsoft Azure's web interface was completely broken in the latest
version of _Internet Explorer_ at the time.

------
dzolvd
read it as Cod-emoji... Fishing for the best way to express yourself.

------
Grollicus
Substitution Ciphers, still not dead since Caesar.

But the website looks cool at least.

~~~
e12e
Substitution is still a pretty big part of modern ciphers?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-box](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-box)

------
Eduard
this website is buggy.

